# My new Cub Cadet motorized Salt Spreader!



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Finally got to use it this morning! wesport

It is the latest in high-tech, million dollar salters for the rich and famous!


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

hmmm... can you put a plow on it? because that would be just awesome for sidewalks.. plow and salt all in one. Plus, if its got a motor, and probably cost as much as way too much... why cant it hold more then 125 lbs? Sweet contraption either way


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

ok if u dont mind what did that set u back. and thats one nice piece of equipment u have


----------



## riverwalkland (Dec 26, 2007)

Forgot to ask, does it steer, or is it like a snow blower... looks like you can ride on it so i'd think it would steer but i don't see how


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Looks good


----------



## jjtmarineb2 (Dec 17, 2007)

Looks like it pivots in the middle like a wheel loader. :salute:


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Dude, that thing looks sweet.


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

riverwalkland;515516 said:


> Forgot to ask, does it steer, or is it like a snow blower... looks like you can ride on it so i'd think it would steer but i don't see how


Check out pic #2. You can see the pivot point. It's right underneath the front of the motor, just to the left of that white tube.


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Nice! Is it cheaper then a perma-green?


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

wow ,, kinda looks like the lesco brand riding spreader ..


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice machine


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

It is articulated, it pivots in the middle much like a wheel loader. It has a 6hp Kawasaki Engine and a Hydrostatic Transmission. You just hop on the back and away you go! It holds two and a half bags of Salt/Peladow, but it pulls a 300lb guy in addition to the salt! It has a stainless frame, and seems to be commercial quality so far. wesport

My guys talked me into purchasing it for some condo sidewalks, they also talked me into buying the Polaris ATV we just got. It is set up with a plow and salter. I was just going to use the salt spreader on the Polaris, but this was way cooler and I figured that I would be the first guy on plowsite with one so I couldn't resist!  

I think it probably cost more than most of my plow trucks, but I will get the exact figure and let you know...  payup


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

They sold for $2900 last year. Nice machines, price probably went up by now.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Dude that thing is sick!!! Any pics of the quad with the salter?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Ya I would like too see some pics of the quad too!


----------



## groundbreakers (Jan 16, 2004)

KLC99;516332 said:


> They sold for $2900 last year. Nice machines, price probably went up by now.


they dont list them on there website ????


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

.....it holds 2 bags of how many kg's??? I'm guessing that would be 2 salt bags of 40kg each? Let us know how productive the machine is, then mabe I'll get one!xysport


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Heres the hybrid version!!! & looks like the v-plow has no trip edge.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

NJ Plowman;516261 said:


> It has a stainless frame


I wish they did!

Thats the biggest downer of these.


----------



## StratfordPusher (Dec 20, 2006)

*Hey Nice Pic*



creativedesigns;517112 said:


> Heres the hybrid version!!! & looks like the v-plow has no trip edge.


Hey Nice Pic

Not nice to use others work as you own 

But I would guess you would know that since you are using an image I shot back a few weeks ago at the show in Toronto.... guess that happens when a member posts a photo.... others just grab it and post as they see fit.... just venting... guess I am suffering from snow fall overload this season...

Al


----------



## KLC99 (Feb 3, 2003)

creativedesigns;517079 said:


> .....it holds 2 bags of how many kg's??? I'm guessing that would be 2 salt bags of 40kg each? Let us know how productive the machine is, then mabe I'll get one!xysport


125lb capacity.


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

I'll get the ATV pics up here as soon as I get down to the yard to snap a few!


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

NJ, did you purchase that salter at a dealer? Cub Cadet doesn't have those featured on their website


----------

